# Strippers/wipers/jacks on the fly



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

New to the site from the akron area. Does anyone fish for stripers/wipers/
jacks with a fly rod on the Ohio river? Do you need a sink tip or can you fish streamers with a small shot on your leader? Can you fish an indi rig? What might be the best time of year and can I catch them now around the warm water discharges on the river? Any favorite flies? Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...do you live in the area? I used to live in Akron!


----------



## blazer99 (Feb 25, 2006)

I fish the warm water at the dp&l stuart stationa at Aberdeen OH. Any kind of big popper is good for hybrid strippers but it is hard to back cast here from the shore because of wood behind. More difficult if there are many fishermen there.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

You might want to take a look at www.flyfishohio.com. I have an article there about fly fishing for hybrids and skipjacks.

Joe C.


----------

